# Anyone else a DMG/ Dimethylglycine fan?



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I am never without this supplement. Both Tobe and Emma are getting it right now and my cat Kurt. Does anyone else use it for their dogs or themselves?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't ever used it, but have been considering it, since I've read it can be helpful for seizure dogs, and I'm trying to get Kody off phenobarbital. If anyone with a seizure dog is using DMG and finding it useful, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have not had need of it but once my old guy gets arthritis (hoping he won't but...) it may be an option. I have other things for immune boosting, energy is not a problem. If I had a dog with seizures I would try it but there are many other supplements and treatments that have helped immensely also. If i had a seizure dog I would work with a homeopath or a practioner of Chinese medicine to make sure I was giving the right combination of supplements for my dog. We have actually been looking more into it as part of my medical kit as my dog ages.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a really good article on DMG, I just passed this one on to my vet, it is a PDF.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-oHIBQ&usg=AFQjCNEv39SPPdIu3bEmpqghYlinkMFdhg


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> We have not had need of it but once my old guy gets arthritis (hoping he won't but...) it may be an option. I have other things for immune boosting, energy is not a problem. If I had a dog with seizures I would try it but there are many other supplements and treatments that have helped immensely also. If i had a seizure dog I would work with a homeopath or a practioner of Chinese medicine to make sure I was giving the right combination of supplements for my dog. We have actually been looking more into it as part of my medical kit as my dog ages.


I'd give my eye teeth, and I don't even know what they are, to have access to a homeopathy/TCM practitioner, for all sorts of reasons!! Sadly just the "plain" vets within a 250 mile radius, so I'm just trying to read all I can, trying to weed the good from the bad (no easy task), and bug the crap out of all you guys. I do have one vet who is "somewhat" more open minded and will at least listen to me without rolling her eyes and shaking her head when I said "I've read that .... can be very helpful for ...." I've printed out a bunch of stuff to take to my next visit. She's gonna love that!

This is from a site that sells the stuff, so I try to take that with a grain of salt ....

Vetri-DMG is a liquid supplement that strengthens your pet’s immune system. It has many other benefits that make it easier for your dog or cat to stay active and free from viruses and other dangerous foreign “invaders.” Strongly recommended by veterinarians for pets with chronic illnesses including *seizures*, infections, diabetes, endocrine issues, heart problems, feline leukemia, allergies, asthma, and arthritis. 
For: Cats and Dogs

Benefits:
• Supports your pet’s immune system in order to fight off viruses, bacteria, and other foreign microorganisms
• Helps your pet’s body cope with stresses
• Helps your pet stay active by enhancing circulation and muscle recovery
• Supports glucose metabolism which is helpful for diabetic pets
• Aids in cardiovascular health which is great for pets with heart disease
• Promotes antioxidant activity in the body
• Helps with liver detoxification
• Reduces lactic acid build-up which is very helpful for working or active dogs
• No known side effects

How it works:
Vetri-DMG is administered on a daily basis (twice a day for the first two weeks). DMG is a water soluble nutrient produced naturally in both humans and animals that helps the body use nutrients efficiently at the cellular level. DMG has been proven in clinical studies to increase antibodies which helps keeps your pet free from viral and bacterial infections. As a bonus, it also helps support stamina and circulation, so your pet can be happy, healthy, and active.

And this is a customer review from that same site (by a vet apparently)

FEATURED REVIEW
Vet's Review (Michael Dym, VMD)
"Break through product"
DMG liquid. This breakthrough nutrient is one of the biggest secrets in both nutritional human and veterinary medicine that is such a wonderful new product now offered here at 1800petmeds. . I have been using this versatile and economic supplement for years in every day practice. This wonderful nutrient from the very reputable company Vetri science has so many far reaching effects in the body, from boosting cellulary energy to strengthening the immune system in both conditions of an underactive immune system, such as those pets with immune suppressive viruses like cats with feline leukemia virus or FIV, to those diseases of an overactive immune system called autoimmune diseases. DMG thus helps balance immune system function that it works at its best capacity. It also can help the immune system by acting as an antibacterial and anti-fungal agent. It improves circulation in those pets with heart disease, and promotes antioxidant activity in the body by promoting glutathione and SAMe synthesis, which is why I often use it with other antioxidants like proanthozone and denosyl. One of its most beneficial uses is in regulating sugar metabolism not only in conditions of hypoglycemia, but also in helping production of hormones like insulin in our diabetic pets. *I have also found it quite helpful as an adjunct in seizure management in our pets, often allowing me to use lower doseages of prescription drugs in controlling seizures in our pets.* DMG also helps protect DNA and has anti-tumor properties. I even find that using this supplement in dogs and cats enhances their immune response to vaccination, thus better immunizing our pets when used right before and after vaccination. For those skeptic about such wide potential benefits for our pets, there is even a well bibliographied and scientifically based book documenting many of these effects even in humans. I thus HIGHLY recommend this wonderful health enhancing supplement for allof of our pets. It is safe and nontoxic. Even cats love the taste of the liquid in most cases. I regularly spread the word about this outstanding product and promote its use to many of my patients with some of these conditions, as well as even a preventative supplement that can only benefit the health of both pets and people. This product has a definite overall rating of 5, and effectiveness of 4 and a taste of 5. GET some for your pet today and use it for life!!!!

Donna/Nana


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Donna, that is the product I use and have used for a number of years now, Vetri-Science DMG. I like many of their products actually. Their Gluco-Flex 3 is a really good product for arthritis. Lol Hahahahaha the vet that wrote that review was my Holistic Vet when I lived closer to him, he is awesome and a very nice guy. He does love DMG....

That's too funny.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the part about seizure control..... although im the nervous nelly when it comes to messing with things for tucks epi.

But, the part about it being useful for a working dog is great. Tuck doesnt neccessarily work, but hes a sport dog.

I'm going to do more research.... Donna are you going to take the plunge and try it? I'm a chicken at the moment... we're at 9 weeks.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kibblelady said:


> Lol Hahahahaha the vet that wrote that review was my Holistic Vet when I lived closer to him, he is awesome and a very nice guy. He does love DMG....
> 
> That's too funny.


Seriously? What are the odds? I'm trying to fight the temptation to do any more "tweaking" with Kody right now ... really fighting the temptation .... hoping to hold the status quo (no more seizures) until I get them both fully transitioned to raw (not even close to feeding organs yet). In the meantime, I'm going to do more looking into this DMG supplement. No know side effects sounds good, but one never knows, does one?

Thanks, Donna


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I like the part about seizure control..... although im the nervous nelly when it comes to messing with things for tucks epi.
> 
> But, the part about it being useful for a working dog is great. Tuck doesnt neccessarily work, but hes a sport dog.
> 
> I'm going to do more research.... Donna are you going to take the plunge and try it? I'm a chicken at the moment... we're at 9 weeks.


I totally understand your "chicken-ness." It's so tempting to jump on anything that might possibly help with seizures, but .... big BUT .... I'm trying to hold off on any more changes right now. We're still transitioning to raw, and I know you've been following my nail-biting phenobarb-lowering saga, having had a seizure when I went one step too far. So I'm going to do a bunch more reading, maybe discuss with my tad more open-minded vet, who is not opposed to helping me research some of my "alternative" ideas, before I take the plunge, as you say. If/when I learn more about DMG with regard help with seizures, I'll keep you posted if you like.

Donna


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Donna...

Seems we're both at a chicken moment lol! But we understand eachother and why... it isn't easy, when you finally some control you dont want to change something to mess it up.

Today is the first day that Tuck hasnt gotten Pheno, he's getting just his Zoni... and he's acting a lil off.

I offered him beef ribs for dinner, and he just turned his nose up at it.... it's his favorite.
So beef ribs went back in the freezer and offered lamb ribs and he ate those.... I don't know... maybe hes not feeling good.

He's so clingy too.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Thanks Donna...
> 
> Seems we're both at a chicken moment lol! But we understand eachother and why... it isn't easy, when you finally some control you dont want to change something to mess it up.
> 
> ...


I've seen you mention this zoni, but I don't know what that is. Does it supposedly have fewer side effects? In any case, I'm glad to hear he's off the pheno. I'll be thinking of you and wishing you well. I'm so going to get that book to you next week, if I have to walk to the post office! Not that there's likely anything in it you don't already know about, but you just never know. Good luck and hug Mr. Tucker for me.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> I've seen you mention this zoni, but I don't know what that is. Does it supposedly have fewer side effects? In any case, I'm glad to hear he's off the pheno. I'll be thinking of you and wishing you well. I'm so going to get that book to you next week, if I have to walk to the post office! Not that there's likely anything in it you don't already know about, but you just never know. Good luck and hug Mr. Tucker for me.


Thanks  ... Zoni is Zonisamide . Its only an approved med in the US, and not in Canada.
So every 3 months, i get it shipped here to Canada from Arizona.

Zoni is mostly filtered through the kidney.. so its much better to on it.


----------

